# Free Canderel Cookbook



## HelenP (Oct 19, 2009)

Not sure if this should be in the recipe section, or the 'Diabetic Foods' thread, or here, but I thought it might get more 'views' here.......

Came across this yesterday - a free Canderel cookbook.  You do have to register - and who knows WHAT bonuses that might bring  but it only takes seconds.  Don't even know if the cookbook is any good but, hey, it's FREE !! 

http://www.canderel.uk.com/static/cookbook.php

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2009)

cheers for that Helen  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 19, 2009)

signed up for it  Cant beat a free cookbook


----------



## Hev (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for that - always up for getting free stuff!


----------



## twinnie (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks for the tip love getting free stuff


----------



## Caroline (Oct 20, 2009)

Great thanks, I will have a proper look later


----------

